# Spawner's Dark Angel Log



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

After not having anything to do with 40k all through the winter ive finally got back into things and finally broke out my Dark Vengeance set. So im gonna be painting up the dark angel stuff in the dark vengeance set and hopefully gonna be picking up some more stuff for my eventual dark angel army probably some termies and the new flyer. For now i will be working on this set. Should be kept in mind i dont have great camera so the pictures will be mediocre.

Checklist
-(LE)Interrogator-Chaplain: Done
-Company Master: Primed
-Librarian: Done
-Deathwing squad: Primed
-Tactical Squad: x1 Done, x9 Primed
-Bike Squadron: Primed


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'am by no means a great painter but im good enough for me and they look nice on the table but i love constructive criticism.

Interrogator-Chaplain


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Librarian, he is probably the one model ill revisit he needs a little work but for the most part im happy with him.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Did one guy from the tactical squad just have to have a break from the detail oriented models. Im not a fan of doing all the line work on the tac marines so i just leave them straight green.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

could use a wash on the tabards and some of the lighter things to give them a little more depth to them. but other than that, excellent.

i dont do highlights myself (god awfully hard to do them right, and I am not Kobrakai) on the dark areas of models, but if you wanted to learn a new trick then i think that would be where to go, simply to break up all that green.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

You could always give then a light drybrush I've done this on my dark angels as it looks alright on the tabletop. 

Apart from that you've made a great start and I look forward to seeing more !


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

So i painted a Deathwing Terminator and it killed my soul im not happy with it at all. I did rush it and probably will go back but this is one of those times i wish i had an airbrush. Also need to prime them a lighter color then black cause i end up having to paint two coats and it just looks sloppy so will look into different ways of going about this.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

A good start mate great bit of painting


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These are looking great so far, the only thing I would say is that the lighter the colour you use the flatter it will look without highlighting. I've gotten away with black without highlighting and it still looked pretty good. It would never work for white though. 

I would advise using some brown wash to shade the death wing armour and the robes of the characters. It'll take very little effort and really make a difference.
White or grey primer would probably work best for the death wing. Vallejo do a grey spray primer as do army painter.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

A great start mate deffo go for the wash idea brings your painting alive, keep up the good work


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Clean, tidy, lovely, washes though, apply liberally (aka nearly drown the model in the stuff) will really make some of the details pop!


----------

